# Final Fantasy Series



## Foxie Fox (Sep 25, 2006)

So yeah, which games do you own of Final Fantasy and which do you think are the best/worst?

I only have Final Fantasy X and X-2. And, yes, I've heard everybody go "OMG! FFX-2, liek suks so much! Its worst game evur!"

But I like it! So STFU! =3

Not really...Just a form of speech...I think 

Anywho...Yes I have those two and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicals and another for the Gamboy SP but for some reason I can't remember it >.<


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 25, 2006)

I believe the stigma attached in FFX-2 was its main downfall (and its constant recycling of scenes from FFX.) Plus I hear it was very easy to finish =o.
Personally I found the most enjoyment from part 6. It was like being involved in a good book gone rpg-style. Final Fantasy Tactics is my other favorite. I love complicated back-stabbing plot twists. And its "tactical styled" battle system is nothing but strategy-filled fun (though cramped at times.) Alot of my other friends found it quite boring compared to other games like FFX or other fast paced games. Eh, maybe I'm just easily entertained ._.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 25, 2006)

Foxie Fox said:
			
		

> So yeah, which games do you own of Final Fantasy and which do you think are the best/worst?



I haven't played X2 but my sister in law likes it, she says it's like, totally gurl-power, yeah!  I don't know, never played it, any truth to this?  

I've only played final fantasy 4, 6, and X.  I loved them all, with 6 being the best IMHO.  X was alright, but was lacking the killer soundtrack from 6.  2 was pretty good for its time, it also had a great soundtrack.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 25, 2006)

I have:
FF7
FF10-2
KH
KH: COM
KH2

Out of all of those, FF10-2 sucked the worse.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 25, 2006)

FF6 is like the best RPG ever, hands down. Even if the multiplayer was a bit of a joke (I'm not sure if it was included in the Playstation rerelease, but the original SNES cart has multiplayer functionality). I also thought the character development in FF8 was pretty good too.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Sep 25, 2006)

I've only ever played the first one on an emulator. I never got around to finishing it sadly, but what I did play on it, I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 25, 2006)

I have FFVI-FFIX on Playstation and FFX and X-2 on PS2.

My favourite is definitely Final Fantasy VII, the story, music and the overall mood of the game is just the type I like. Love those end of the world scenarios. The only bad things in the Final Fantasy series have been the stupid leveling and fighting mechanics of FFVIII, the okay to not-so-good dub on FFX and the totally annoying FFX-2, I liked the ending on FFX, why did they have to make this?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 25, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> FF6 is like the best RPG ever, hands down. Even if the multiplayer was a bit of a joke (I'm not sure if it was included in the Playstation rerelease, but the original SNES cart has multiplayer functionality). *I also thought the character development in FF8 was pretty good too.*



Which is odd because I felt like there was next to zero character development. *shrugs*

My favourite would have to be FF7, then probably FFTactics (Couldn't stand tactics advance, it sucked in comparison) and then FF6.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 25, 2006)

I have FFVII-FFX as well as FFTactics and FFX-2

I love FFVII the most (the first Final Fantasy I ever played) followed by FFX. And well FFX-2 is my least favourite one, it was still fun(-ish).


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 25, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Which is odd because I felt like there was next to zero character development. *shrugs*



Heh. I never actually finished the game (I owned the PC version and my discs got ruined something fierce), so I might overdramaticize parts of the plot or development in my head. But I definitely liked pretty much all of the characters except for... Squall and Rinoa. D:


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 27, 2006)

I have Final Fantasies I-II, IV-X, X-2 and Tactics Advance. I'm going for FF9 as my favorite because it was the first one I played. It sucked me into the world of RPGs. And I still say Kuja was a good villain, thong and effeminate features aside. Give him a little credit, he destroyed a planet out of a fear of dying alone.


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 28, 2006)

i have to agree with diarmaid here, I loved FF9, the world, the story, the characters, everything. FF4, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and FFX come after it. Oh, and btw, Kuja was scripted to be a girl in the Japanese version.

Besides, Freya Pr0n ftw.


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 28, 2006)

Aaaah, Final Fantasy... the greatest contradiction in the world of video games! 

Hmm, let's see.... played IV V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, Tactics, and Chocobo Dungeon ( didn't finish that one though XD ). 

Up 'til now, I always said FFVII was best in every department ( yes, even graphics, compared to all the other 96/97 games ). But after I've seen Advent Children, I think... that changed. Up til then, I belived the storyline of FFVII to be extremely deep, with plot depths I didn't notice until I played through for the third time or something... I'd still like to belive it's the case, but after seeing AC... I dunno. Compared to the game, AC was just... lots of senseless action. And I mean really *stupid* action at times. I won't describe all the fatal flaws - IMO - in the film, because that would turn this post to a bitter rant... anyway, pre-sequel, FFVII was best. 

FFX was rather nice, too... sequel ruined it again. 

FFVIII started out very promising: innovative battle and character growth system, original plot - mercenaries FTW! - , likeable main character ( You just have to like someone as pessimistic as squall =P ). Then, Rinoa entered the game, and lowered the overall game quality. Meh. 

Sooo... not that many things left, eh? I initially didn't like FFIX, but I came to adore it quite much. It's just very different from the other FF series, but if You accept the climate of the game - and grow to like it - , it's  really great... and has some very deep plot spots as well. Except for the last boss. Like, WTF was that thing about? I prolly missed something. 

Well...after all's said and done... I probably still would say FFVII, but as I remember it to be, not as I see it now. Because of extremely well developed main characters, the interesting Materia systhem, story duality ( can't explain, could be spoiler ), [Weapons], load of subquests, and some of the most stunning Bad Guys ever. FFT, FFVI, FFX and FFIX follow closely in no particular order. 

Oh, one more thing... if it would be about squaresoft games, not just Final Fantasy, I'd have to say Vargant Story, because that thing was simply an underappretiated masterpiece. And the Seiken Densetsu Series =) 

~Sylv


----------



## Valoc Darkmyre (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't own any of the Final Fantasies anymore, but I've played the first ten (and X-2) in some way or another. My personal favorites are IV and VI, because of their innovations (IV introducing the ATB system and VI having different abilities for each character) and music. As for my least favorite Final Fantasy, I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but I'd have to say VII. Honestly, the only innovations I saw in VII were that it was one of the first 3D RPGs (albeit with 2D backgrounds) and that it integrated CG sequences into the gameplay, all of which looks dated now. 

Now on to the bad: the Materia system. It's just a ripoff of VI's Magicite system, downgraded. Instead of attaching Magicite to learn spells, now you're attaching Materia to your weapons and armor to level it up so you can use stronger spells, or target all enemies more than once during a battle, or something like that. Also, when you remove the Materia, you lose all of its effects on your character. If you want to use a certain spell, you have to choose the Materia it's on; you can't learn it permanently like in VI. Anyway, if you amass enough of these Materia, you can make all of your party members have the exact same attributes. There is no individuality in your party members, aside from character design, weapon choice, and limit breaks. They're all just clones when you strap on those round jewels.

As for the story, it's underdeveloped. I mean seriously, after getting out of Midgar most of your time is spent chasing after Sephiroth. There's minor character development inbetween, but not very much. Most of the time is spent seeing what ShinRa's up to and who Sephy's going to kill next. Sephiroth's not even a good villan; he's just an emo bishonen boy who's peeved because his mother's some monster-thing and as a result, goes around killing people. As for Aerith, I found her to be annoying. This may shock you, but I didn't even care when she died; she was just a disposable party member.

Anyway, that's just my opinion. If you like VII, good for you.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Oct 1, 2006)

Currently, together, my bro and I own:

FF3 (emulator)
FF6 (emulator)
FF7
FF8
FF9
FFX
FFX-2
KH + KH2
FFT (borrowed)


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 1, 2006)

Valoc Darkmyre said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but I'd have to say VII.



You're not going to be flamed ^_^ in fact, I probably can agree with some of th epoints, although I personally don't find them negative per se. But I just have to defend some points: 


WARNING: THE FOLLOWING POST MAY CONTAIN MAJOR SPOILERS!




> As for the story, it's underdeveloped. I mean seriously, after getting out of Midgar most of your time is spent chasing after Sephiroth.



Yes, well - in most video games, most of the time You're chasing after a villain of some sort. 



> There's minor character development inbetween, but not very much. Most of the time is spent seeing what ShinRa's up to and who Sephy's going to kill next.



 Minor character development? I don't know... actually, most of the time You're uncovering Cloud's Past, little by little. From "I don't care, just pay me" -> Vengefulness, pursuit after sephiroth -> confusion, not knowing what to do or live for -> the whole lifestream thing, when we discover Cloud's schizophrenic -> a terribly fucked up man who tries to at least correct some mistakes of his life.... throw in a love dillema in between, and there You go. Not bad for character development, I'd say. As for Aerith, there's some good character development, too - from an annoying flower girl to a kind of a martyr to dead - that's quite radical development, if YOu ask me XD Barret's another example: At the end of the game, he actually literally admits that his motives aren't as noble as people might think, and that he's not really fighting for the planet - just for the people he loves. That's a hell of a step in rpgs - admitting You're NOT a righteous, altruistic hero. 

By the way, I didn't spot much more development in FFVI... but maybe I ust didn't look hard enough. Maybe I should try to play that game again... 



> Sephiroth's not even a good villan; he's just an emo bishonen boy who's peeved because his mother's some monster-thing and as a result, goes around killing people.



That's right. Sephiroth is not a good villain; he's a victim. Jenova's the actual villain, controling Sephiroth ( and, at times, Clod and Hojo, too ) all the time. From the day he found out about his origin ( and, although You said it in auch a cool manner, think about it - if You discover Your mother was some kind of an alien life form, a Monster responsible for wiping out a whole civilization - what does that make YOU, then? Such a thing can f**k up Your mind BIG-time!) and reunited with jenova, he was just a mindless puppet himself. Think of the last scene on the first cd - after killing Aeris, Sephiroth says to cloud, laughing: "Don't pretend to be angry or sad. Because, Cloud, You are...", flies off, drops Jenova, big Boss fight, emotions everywere - between aeriths death, being pissed at sephy, and adrenaline because of the boss... then, after the fight, screen goes black and *Jenova* finishes the sentence: "...because You're just a puppet". Now, this easily overlooked sentence  - and the fact that jenova finishes what sephiroth was saying - implies  very important things indeed: Sephiroth is not Master of his actions. Jenova is. She's just cunning enough to disguise herself as a weakling.  Fast forward, last series of battles: You defeat jenova, the spherical thing. Get propelled to sephiroth. Two times. And the final battle is against sephy, too, right?  Sephiroth #1. Couldn't get a shot where he's casting a spell, else You'd see how the little figure on his head is making motions with it's arms like a puppet master controlling a puppet. And  here's the one-winged-version. The Jenova-winged-version. The colors are exactly the same as those of jenova's body, althought his other wings (there are, in fact, multiple wings; One-winged implies "Jenova-winged" ) are just white. Also, his attack in this form - the comet destroying the world - is a parallel to Jenova, who was referred to by the Ancients as "The Calamity from the Sky". Even in the last little battle, after Sephy receievs the series of blows with Omnislash, just before he dies - he looks at his hands and at Cloud, as if he didn't know where he was or what he was doing. 
 That covers sephy. The part for Aerith will be infinately shorter.  




> As for Aerith, I found her to be annoying. This may shock you, but I didn't even care when she died; she was just a disposable party member.


 
 It shocks me, yes, but not because You found her annoying, but because she was just a disposable party member for You. I can understand it that You found her annoying - I did, at times, too, though she got better towards the end. But thinking about her lika about a disposable party member? THat's strange. In terms of the battles and all, yes, she wasn't that good of a character. But the death of a main character, and one that was very close to a number of other main characters, should provoke mre of a reaction than a simple shrug. Cloud's part after her death alone would justify that. But maybe I just took that game way too seriously. Like I would with a good book or movie or something. 



> Anyway, that's just my opinion. If you like VII, good for you.



Thanks for sharing - that was mine. Maybe You'll look at FFVII from a different angle now, maybe not - either way, to each his own, I guess =) 

~Sylv


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 2, 2006)

i have x and x2, x is WAYYY better

unless ur into video game porn, in which case x2 is your thing


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 10, 2006)

Of the ones I own...

FFV:  I could never finish it.  It wasn't too hard to finish, I just lost interest.  The story didn't keep me involved and I just stopped playing it eventually.  I've had no desire to go back and complete the game either.

FFVI:  The best Final Fantasy I never finished.  Amazing huh?  I just haven't gotten myself motivated to do the final dungeon.  However, I find the story to be the best in the series by far.  I watched the ending on youtube and I was disappointed with the lack of closure at the end. :

FFVII:  Will always have a special place for being my first Final Fantasy game.  The story was interesting.  It had a lot of plot holes in it though.  It was fun trying to peice everything together, though and it's one of the most replayed games in my Final Fantasy collection.

FFVIII:  Victim of the horrid draw system.  The story was gorgeous and one of their more inventive in the series.

FFIX:  Oddly one of my favorites and not because of Freya(ZOMG ANTHRO CHARACTER!).  I thought it was fun and I liked how every character had a goal and developed to reach that goal.  I think this was the final fantasy with the most character development overall.

FFX:  By far the best system and love story in the series.  I rejoiced in the fact that I could use the entire cast throughout the game and wasn't limited to three or four members.  I've never lost a Blitzball game, ever.   I truly enjoyed the love story.  It was a little cheesey, but had me hooked.  I also really liked Auron's story.  Unfortunately, the game suffered from the worst final boss in Final Fantasy.  Nothing quite worse than a final boss you can't possibly die on.  I also liked the fact that the game was a tragedy in the end.

FFX-2:  I really liked how this game tied up all the loose ends of FFX, answered a lot of questions about the characters from the previous game, so I was willing to suffer through the pop nature of the game as a whole.  I think the "bad" ending was the best ending.  It concluded with Yuna saying that it was her story, much like how Tidus said FFX was his story.  I thought it was a nice tie-in and it left Tidus a memory, as he should've remained.  The "good" and "perfect" endings ruined the tragedy of FFX and seemed to be forced.  "I guess the fayth decided to bring me back"... TERRIBLE writing.  You never just bring a character back for the sake of doing so.  Anyway, taking that away, I thought it was a nice send off to the Spira universe.

FFT:  Tactics had the most involving storyline out of all the Final Fantasies and touched on a wide range of difficult subject matter, from Machovelian power plays to the role of religion in society.  It really had you second guessing who was on your side throughout the story.  It was also home to the most overpowered character in Final Fantasy, T.G. Cid and most difficult battle in all of Final Fantasy.  The last battle at Riovanes Castle was entirely dependent upon whether the NPC moved to the right square before your turn even began.  If he moved to the wrong square, he would be dead before you even got your first turn and it would be game over... I once had to restart 15 times before he moved to the right position and allowed me to keep him from dying.. lol  Being a "Tactics" game, though, it remains an obscure cousin to the others in the series and doesn't get much attention.  FFT Advance and FF12 have eliminated it's existance, virtually, by using the same world (Ivalice) and having nothing to do with the story in FFT.

That's my assessment of the Final Fantasy games in my collection.


----------



## Suule (Oct 10, 2006)

I own following Final Fantasy: FFVI - (The infamous US ROM), FFVII PC (original!) (The Infamous "I PEE ON WIN XP" version), FFVIII PC (original!), FFIX, FFTA ROM.

Now...

FFVI: IMO it was a very good game. Best FF in terms of plot and character relations. NO CHARACTER STORY was overlooked. The minus? Collecting 16 charas and training them for the final fight >.<, and the infamous bugs.

FFVII: Hmmrrr. I must say. The game had a good battlesystem. Few worthwhile charas (Vincent, RedXIII, Cait Sith)... but I dunno. I don't feel connected to is as much as to FFVIII. I liked the dysutopian enviroment, very pessimistic plotline... But somewhere there... it's kind of typical manga-style... you meet Hojo on the beach chilling... the honey bee inn encounter... I know there need to be humor elements, but those were a bit... weird.

SPOILERS AHEAD

FFVIII: Prolly the best FFVIII around. Screw the junction/draw system. I liked the mature storyline, near-realistic FMVs and good world design (more realism, less mish-mash). What I like about FFVIII is the character personalities. Not all charas are black&white: Irvine is scared to kill Edea, Cid had to rely on a greedy guy like NORG to mantain the graden, Edea (non-possesed) is a really nice person. Bah even Seifer is not a bad guy after all.

+ It has the BEST ending from all of the FF especially the suspense at the end.

FFIX: I expected a lot... I got nothing. Linear to the max. Character classes are pre-defined. The main character is a MORON... and the some secondary characters are kind of left out (Freya's story ends on the beginning of Disc II, WTF???), concentrating more on the love relationships: Eiko vs Zidane, Dagger vs Zidane, Beatrix vs Steiner... I consider this a failed FF... Yes I completed it. The ending is not so bad, but everything else is.

FFTA: Not a bad thing. The plot is childish, Tactics part is fun though and MOOGLES! MOOGLES MOOGLES! OGGLY MOOGLY GAY MOOGLES!


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 10, 2006)

I (GBA): Good game, but really not interesting enough for today's audience.Â Â Also, it's really easy.Â Â I played it to completion, though, which made me happy.
I played the NES version once recently on a computer, and that thing is _annoying_.Â Â Ugh.

II (GBA): Whoever invented the "leveling" system for this game is a horrible person.Â Â Its not my fault if I don't want to spend hours casting magic on myself to make the character awesome.Â Â *rawr*

III: There was a ROM once, but it was poorly translated.Â Â It almost makes me want to buy a DS... _al_most...

IV (SNES/GBA): Pretty good, especially with the modernization of the GBA's system.Â Â It's the first to have really endearing characters, I think.Â Â I mean, come on, who doesn't love Rydia?Â Â Also, it's very sad, though I think it gets sort of cheap near the end in that regard.

V (PSX): I got to the end of the first world and decided my characters were too weak, so I just sorta stopped.Â Â Too much customization is sometimes a bad thing...

VI (SNES/PSX): AWESOMENESS!!!Â Â Not the best, I think, but it started everything on the right track.Â Â Just the right level of customization (not complete, but some), and amazing characters and music.Â Â The plot is what really makes the game shine, especially when it comes to characters like Terra, Locke, and Celes.Â Â Also, I think it did a tremendous job of making you want to personally jump into the game and destroy him yourself.

VII (PC, for me): Firstly, I want to say that, once I installed the chocobo racing no-crash patch, the game worked fine on THREE different Windows XP machines of mine.Â Â Yet, for some reason, none of my friend could get the thing to work fully.
This was my first FF.Â Â Heck, it was my first RPG unless you count Pokemon and Super Mario RPG (don't).Â Â I think this game had the best magic system, and some of the best characters.Â Â This is where most people would go "I LOVE AERITH," but, instead, I was a Red XIII fan.Â Â (It all makes sense to me now.)Â Â Seriously, Red XIII is amazing -- he's my all time favorite vg character.Â Â And Sephiroth was a very interesting villain, from a psychological standpoint, anyway.Â Â Very good.

VIII (PSX): This game has an amazing plotline and an amazing score.Â Â BUT... The battle system is bad.Â Â Bad bad bad.Â Â Levelling up should _help_.Â Â It should make the game easier.Â Â Magic shouldn't be tedious to obtain, there should just be MP like in ALL THE OTHERS.Â Â I played the game up until Eyes on Me played, and stopped shortly thereafter.

IX: Everyone needs to be nicer to FFIX.Â Â Seriously, I liked it.Â Â It was, for lack of a better word, cute.Â Â But it was also quite deep and meaningful at times.Â Â Also, Zidane is one of my favorite characters (his tail made me like him to start, and then I got hooked on his personality, too).Â Â I was also a fan of the FF nostalgia in the game, and, also, how I never felt bored at any given point.

X: My favorite.Â Â For serious.Â Â This game is awesome.Â Â Amazing graphics, plotline, music, Kimahri (yes, I had to mention the anthro ^_^)... beautiful.Â Â The battle system was my favorite, too -- more focused on strategy and none of that time crap.Â Â Even though there weren't conventional "levels," the "sphere grid" guides you enough to know where everyone is _supposed_ to be going, but lets you mix and match as well.
It's a little easy, though, if you put a few solid hours into leveling and do the sidequests.

X-2: Really good FFX nostalgia.Â Â Really bad... FF game.Â Â The battle system was okay, you kept fighting FFX monsters with a radically different system.Â Â It just feels weird.

FFT: HARD.Â Â I fought the first few battles and then gave up because I kept DYING.

FFTA: Amusing and different, though I stopped right before I could have fought the final battles because I didn't care to improve my characters as much as was necessary.

I love FF ^_^


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Oct 10, 2006)

Kiniel: You have to spend time leveling your party before taking on the story battles. It took me forever, but I made it.


----------



## Suule (Oct 10, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> VII (PC, for me): Firstly, I want to say that, once I installed the chocobo racing no-crash patch, the game worked fine on THREE different Windows XP machines of mine.  Yet, for some reason, none of my friend could get the thing to work fully.
> This was my first FF.  Heck, it was my first RPG unless you count Pokemon and Super Mario RPG (don't).  I think this game had the best magic system, and some of the best characters.  This is where most people would go "I LOVE AERITH," but, instead, I was a Red XIII fan.  (It all makes sense to me now.)  Seriously, Red XIII is amazing -- he's my all time favorite vg character.  And Sephiroth was a very interesting villain, from a psychological standpoint, anyway.  Very good.



I have a Win98 box for FFVII box. It's the only way to run it properly sadly. FFVII seem to have a lot of issues with GeForce cards, AMD processors and XP.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 18, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Kiniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A lot of old games had issues with XP.


----------



## Suule (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually... it's a matter of configuration and programming. Somehow I don't have any trouble with 95% of my Win95/98 oldies, but that 5% pisses me off (Namely System Shock 2 and Final Fantasy 7)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 18, 2006)

my fav of the series is IX.
<3 IX.
you may find it stupid but I love the characters and the plot.
And it seems more fantasy-ish.
plus
Vivi is the sh*t.

go black mage!
go black mage!


----------



## DavidN (Oct 18, 2006)

There was something very strange about FFIX that I was never able to quite work out. I will have to play it again and see. Vivi is indeed the best bit, though - or, as I felt compelled to call him on my first play through, "Orko".

FF8 used to be my favourite, but when I played it again recently I realized the degree to which I couldn't stand Squall and his emo-ness. He does get better later on, which is something of an incentive to play further.


----------



## SFox (Oct 18, 2006)

I own

FF1&2: Dawn of Souls
FF4 Advance
FF7
FF8
FF9
FF10
The OPM disc that shows the short story between 10 and 10-2
FF10-2
FF11 + Chains of Promathia + Rise of Zilart + Treasures of Aht Urghan
FFT
FFTA
FF Spirits Within VHS
FF7 Advent Children DVD

I will buy when released

FF3 DS
FF5 Advance (completed it before but want to own a copy)
FF6 Advance (once owned SNES version but no longer have a SNES)
FF12 (has been one of my top 3 most anticipated games of 2006)

I'm going to have to say that FF7 is easily the worst of them. I did love the heck out of the game when it first came out, but sadly it aged worse than most games I've played.

Currently my favorite is 10. I tried to cling to 5 which is my previous favorite, but 10 just has so much going for it I just finally recently admitted to myself that 10 is just so much better.

I've been kind of obsessed with 12. Played the demo twice, watched a ton of videos and skimmed through info. It is definitely looking like it could easily be my new favorite FF game, if not outright being my new favorite game, period.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> my fav of the series is IX.
> <3 IX.
> you may find it stupid but I love the characters and the plot.



Ditto. Really, I don't understand how anyone could even dislike this game. That 'last-boss-from-out-of-nowhere-plotwise' bit excepted.


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 20, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.... I just can't bash on that one long enough. Where the Hell did THAT THING come from, anyways?!? ^_~ 

By the way, I can understand how people could dislike that game. I disliked it at first, too. It's just that very many people started with FFVII, then continued with FFVIII... both were set in future-fantasy worlds, rather apocalyptic scenarios and depressing surroundings... the "cute" FFIX was something totally different, rather unexpected, and made people not notice the serious aspects of the game ( or, the fact that the plot wasn't that much different from 7&8, either... ).
 HOWEVER, after replaying it, I had to change my mind. It's just that few people replay games they initially disliked or found medicore at best, and hey, is that surprising? ^^' 


~Sylv


----------



## Suule (Oct 20, 2006)

I played FF9 two times... I do like the fantasy FF5-like setting but IMO some of the the main characters (Steiner, Zidane, Eiko, Quena) are overdrawn to the limit they're just plain annoying. As much as I liked the complex personality problems that Terra, Cloud and Squall had to face, Zindane has an IQ of a peanut (1. Find girl  2. Pick her up  3. ???? 4. PROFIT!)...  He gets mature till the end but sheesh. I got bored of his crap at the end of CD1 ( that made me stop the first time). The second time I stopped was near the end...  end of 3rd CD. 

My favorite character of the game was Freya, not because she's ZOMG ANTHRO, but she had the best story to follow her, too bad it is cut on CD2... Vivi came in close second, because he's "a lost child in the fog" kind of character. Dagger is also a good character, and I really feel sorry she had to put up with an idiot like Zidane. I kind of mourn the fact they didn't concentrate into making more backstory to some of the characters...

I really don't like the fact that FF9 is painfully linear when it comes to exploring the world... Somehow I liked FF8 and FF6 approach when you had the whole world map (or at least 3/4 of it) at your disposal at 1/3-1/2 of the game. Also, fixed character classes... >.< PAIN IN THE ASS SOMETIMES.

Things I like - combat system, ablility system, 4 charas in party, ammount of mysteries and minigames, MOOGLES, classic final fantasy world.
Things I don't like - some of the characters, linearity, the main plot, fixed character classes, card game.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm a big FF fanboy, started with FFVI (aka FFIII in the U.S.) currently dying in wait of FFXII (Halloween bitches). I currently own:

Final Fantasy (PS1)
Final Fantasy II (PS1)
Final Fantasy VI (PS1 and GBA)
Final Fantasy V (PS1)
Final Fantasy VI (PS1)
Final Fantasy VII (PS1)
Final Fantasy VII: Dierge of Cerberus (PS2)
Final Fantasy VIII (PS1 and PC)
Final Fantasy IX (PS1)
Final Fantasy X (PS2)
Final Fantasy X-2 (PS2)
Final Fantasy XI (PC)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1)
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (GBA)

I also on Kingdom Hearts/II/Chain of Memories, and both the CGI FF movies ("The Spirits Within" and "FFVII: AC"). I've also played FFIII (the original Japanese with the Onion kids) and "Mystic Quest" via emulation.

It's really the only series I actively keep up with anymore. My favorite would have to be FFVII (suprise, suprise) closely followed by FFX. Suprisingly, despite the majority opinion of it, I absolutely loved FFX-2.


----------



## cpctail (Oct 21, 2006)

FF VII,  FFX and FFT(adv) have been the only ones I've played.  (never beaten FFTadv)  Those have been the only one that interested me so far.  
Dunno about the future final fantasies though  they look good, but something about them just makes me iffy. Don't know why


----------



## Kero (Oct 29, 2006)

I've got Final Fantasy 7-11.Â Â Â Â Ha!Â Â 7-11.Â Â Of course, that includes X-2.

I think the worst that I have is X-2; however, it's still a great game.Â Â Â Â Although I'm gay, I still enjoyed the costumes.Â Â >>; <<;;

The best are IX and XI, because they harbor an artistic approach to the world.Â Â The world is beautiful, yet it still holds a strong storyline!Â Â XI's Vana'diel makes you want to live in it, despite the rabid beastmen... and the rabbits that can screw up the halfling Tarutaru until level 60+.Â Â D:Â Â IX's soundtrack was phenomenal, with driving music and emotional cutscenes.Â Â Viva les quatre disques!  And Zidane has taught us that we all like to beat ourselves up sometimes and cause our friends to have to back us up.  D:  Poor Dagger almost got her ass whomped until Zidane began to come to his senses.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 29, 2006)

Even though I don't like IX as a game as much as the others, I have to say that it's easily the best-looking of the PS FFs. They returned to a real fantasy setting after the science-fiction theme of the previous two, and came up with something that looks very Miyazaki-inspired.


----------



## Landis (Oct 31, 2006)

I have every ff so far in some form or another besides ff3 and ff11. Gonna get 12 this week hopefully but anyways here is the rundown.

Final fantasy origins(1 and 2)
ff4 advance
ff chronicles(4 and chrono trigger)
ff anthology (5 and 6)
ff7
ff8
ff9
ff10
ff10-2
fft
fft advance
ff7 dirge of cerburus
ff crystal chronicles

Anyways ff6 is my favorite game of all time and in my opinion every ff after 7 has tragically went downhill with each game and now I find the final fantasy series of rpgs good but I've enjoyed other games alot more then recent entrants in the series. Hopefully 12 is as good as everyone rants about but I highly doubt it since I didnt like the demo with dragon quest 8 much.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 31, 2006)

HAPPY FINAL FANTASY XII U.S. RELEASE DAY!!!!

Okay, that is all...


----------



## DavidN (Oct 31, 2006)

FFX is great the first time through - I really liked the sphere grid system, as it's actually a very simple system that looks complex so you can baffle people who happen to be watching over your shoulder. But when I went through it again recently, I realized how linear it all was - the lack of a free-roaming world map really does show.

However, it has Auron in it, so any shortcomings are instantly forgiven.

Edit: I've replied to the wrong page. Therefore, a more up to date comment: FFXII looks amazing, but sadly I'm now without a PS2. Let us all know how it is!


----------



## Fallout (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's my review on the FF games I've played.

FF IV:  First one I ever played, and still one of my favorites.  Cool characters, especially Kain and Rydia, and all around fun.  I would have to say this FF had a unique atmosphere to it that was never really captured again in any other FF's.  

FFV:  Never played this all the way through, allways loose interest about half way

FFVI:  My favorite.  By far the best story, best characters, and best villian of all the FF's in my opinion.  Plus I liked how there was no main character; it had the feel of a bunch of people joining forces for the greater good rather than following one person around.  This one also had the best mid game changeover and ending.

FFVII: Overrated.  I still enjoyed it and it had some good characters, but I think lacked in the story/character development (for everyone except Cloud) department.  I wasn't a big fan of the materia system.

FFVIII: The worst of the FF's.  Still a decent game, but I didn't care for the characters/world/story all that much.  And the draw system was the worst thing in the world, it even took a good chunk of fun out of the battles.

FFIX:  Another top notch FF game.  I liked everything about it except for the last hour or so; I hated the way it ended.  But the characters/story were good.  I enjoyed the portrayel of the FF universe in this one, don't know why it gets so many complaints.

FFX:  Also top notch.  Great graphics, good characters and story, and the most intense begining of all the FF's.  I liked the strategic approach to the battles.  The sphere grid system was interesting.

FFT: My second favorite FF.  I loved the depth of fighting, this game is all about strategy.  The story was good, although confusing at times, and the characters were good.  The job system was perfected in this game, this FF has the best leveling system.  This one wins the award for the most replayability.

And since I'm thinking rpg's I might of well give an quick shoutout to the Chrono games Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross.  Both were excellent games with top notch characters and stories.  Hope a third one gets made.


----------



## Olin (Nov 6, 2006)

I absolutely loved FFVIII. I couldn't get attached to the characters in FFVII. I enjoyed FFX, not many issues.

About it. I haven't played any others, though I wish I have.


----------



## Nekoga (Nov 6, 2006)

I have Final VII and IX for psx and the FFTA for GBA, the best game for GBA ever


----------



## diddly_squat (Nov 6, 2006)

I've played FF7 and a little bit of FF8. They were fun, but if I could live the rest of my life without playing them I'd be fine... And Kingdom Hearts blows.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 6, 2006)

My Top 5 FFs:

1) Final Fantasy VI (with XII looking to take its place, though)

2) Final Fantasy IX

3) Final Fantasy X

4) Final Fantasy VII

5) Final Fantasy VIII

FFX-2 was trash. It's the first FF I didn't finish.


----------



## Lancear Omari (Nov 6, 2006)

I've played all/most of them but don't own them all.

[Emulator/nonphysical copy]
FF:I
FF:II
FF:III
FF:IV
FF:V
FF:VI
[Original/physical copy]
FF:tactics (Hated it.. still hate it today)
FF:TA (Better than normal tactics.)
FF:IV
FF:V
FF:VI (na: III- Fav. of all time but, might be replaced by FFXII soon as I beat it.)
FF:VII
FF:VIII
FF:IX (Didn't look the greatest but graphics aren't everything. Was a very interesting and fun game.. in a chibi kinda way.)
FF:X (It was good and bad for me. Had a lot of things I like but then an equal amount of things I didn't like. Still a good game tho.) 
FF:X-2 (what a waste of my money XD! )
FF:XI (Don't play anymore but use to be on midgardsormr)
FF:XII (Possibly me new fav. The battle system is amazing. A much appreciated change and somewhat similar to FFXI which was a good thing too. Love the character design and the entire game itself is beautiful.)

[played but don't own]
FF:CC

I grew up on FF games. My first ever RPG games ever were FF:III (VI) and Chrono trigger.

FF's I recommend playing if you haven't played any FF games before.

FF:III (VI)
FF:VII
FF:IX
FF:X 
FF:XII


----------



## nekollx (Nov 7, 2006)

Spoilers Ahoy

FF1: This was the first so the plots a bit thing "WE ARE THE WARRIORS OF LIGHT!" but i gitta give props for  old school NES title you had a /4/ character (thats rare for a FF) battl team and could choouise any combination of or number of Fighter, Theif, Monk, Black Mage, White Mage, Red Mage. Want to do 4 fighters? You got it. IT had the anoyances of its D&D inspiration with having casts per day. And no real character development to the specific characters but the world had a decent plot. GARLAND the evil knight was your opponent and when you beat him he reavealed his true form as CHAOS.

Keep those 2 names in mind i come back to them. Even 1 still had some character improvemnent for the heroes in the way of Bahamants Class Upgrades to Knight, Ninja, Martial Artist, Black/White/Red Wizard

FF2: Alrighty the Onion Knights. 3 orphans have their home destroyed by the Black Knights. They are not aloen and join up wit ha disposed king to reclaim his castle. For the first half of the game th Evil Empire has control of your patron's home city. But you infiltrate and destroy them from the inside. you rescue a kidnaped princess and heck theirs even some sexual inuendo as the Main character is "Seduced" by the Lamia queen inthe guize of Princes Hilda. Your rotating cast of 4th slot characters is quite interesting. The nobel and powerful white mage Ming Wu. A mand dedicated to the protection of his people even to the point where to retrive Ultima he ends up killing himself. Josef leads you to a cave to get a item you need and this brave man stops a BOLDER TRAP from curshing you Indian Jones style. Their the Theif who breaks you out of Evil Empire Jail and give you pointer on hwo to get into the Evil Castle. The Emporor falls by hyour hand but this man refuses to let even DEATH stop his ambition. He raises Pandemonia (demon/hell castle) just to destroy the world to spite you. The Last of the dragoons Richard tries to save some peopel and ends up eaten by  Livithan but then he joins you. And if you have been wandering the world you learn that at Dorset castle that he had gone missing leaving the last wind drake, his wife, and son all alone. He dies delaying the empororo from raising the hell castle. Knowing he will never beable to see his family. But if you go see them the decide to move on and not dwell on the past in a ruined castle and give you a sword prised by Richard's people. The Dragoons. Lionheart is Maria (one of the prime 3) Brother and he was the BLACK KNIGHT? and you don't fight him. Maria manges to get him to step down as the New Empororer to opposed the undead one but Lionheart is a pessimist.
Theirs Gordon the prince of Kaison castle whic hsi magically cursed, hes abosulty sucks and is a chicken but when the Rebell King dies Gordon takes up the tasp of keeping the rebelion in order. Combat was not his role leadership was.
Their a pirate queen who manges o trick you onto her ship to rob and ensave you. After you pummel her into submission (and her crew) you offer her a spot in the rebellion and, debeliving your auturism, accepts. Not liek she had much choice, you cvoudl kill her if she wanted to remain a enemy.

never played 3

4: Ah the old metor from the sky, your Bartz and your must collect the shards of the 4 elemental orbs to restoyr th e world. One of your party is this old guy who was a hero AGE past who sealed up the evil that is awake and you have to bust up. But he ends up dieing pasing on his responsibility ot his Daughter. So basicly your teams big save the world plot was becase the LAST gues who has the job werent good enough. Kinda a bummer when your cleasning up Some outer Hero's mess.

5: i forgot this one.

6: 16 odd chracters, each withtheir own back story, a Thei....er treasure hunter. A Half esper. a evil empire. A gambler tring to buy his past and his deads wife. their was so much in here. Youevne had Yeti, Moogles and a wild boy.

7: "just pay me and dont bore me with your details" to "i'm jsut a pupet?" Ah Cloud was messed up. Thinking he was someone else. Chasingafter another puppet. Falling in love only to loose the love. While a second woman pined for him. And admists al this he has to try and Clear Barret of being imprizoned false because of Dyne. He's got Cait Sith who was i actually one of the Turks feeing information on his group to Shinra. Only to get Cait ith to go good guy. Their a ninja MAtera hunter, the revelation MAtera is crystilzed souls. The self defese of the planet in the form of WEAPONS. The ages old Red who belived his father to be a chicken but who sacrices his body becoming stone to stop a mennace. The inocent flow girl who turns out ot be th last of her race and is killed becase Sephy puppet master told him too. Tifa the loving orphan care taker who is willing to fight anyone to protect her friends and family. And even dives into the live stream to save Cloud from his own mind shut down know he will never lover her.

and then their was AC where Sephy returns. I feel sorry for th White haired men. They have no free will their jsut puppets of Jenova to do her will.

8: Ah Squall, he's a pecimist but doens know why? The magic hes drawing is erasing memeories. But to face the mencnaces they do he needs to draw. He makes a choice to forget his past to protect the world's future. He falls in love with Rinona who seem to be liek Aerith, a last survivor of a alien race. But Riona is a strong wing self sufficnet rebel leader! Sefier has a dream to be a knight, even if its th knight to a evil witch. Kinda sad. So many goos stories but i think the best stories wiere not the Players but the Summons, NPCs, asnd Gear. Ragnork, the experimental space ship infested with aliens. Greiver, Ultimecians "ultimate summon" but wait  winged lioned? What did Squall callthe winged lion on his gun blade? Greiver...hummm so the Summon may be some how tied to Squall (since Greiver was from the future)

Cerberus standiing guasrd in the Galbadia Garden center, will not le you pass until you fight him.

Eden the most powerful summon is held by the Ultima Weapon (who weilds Cloud's Ultima Weapon) deep under the sea. A summon who's power is based on the consuming/animaltion of something on a galatic level.

The great warrior Odin smiths thouse who fail to meek his challange in time. Shoud you face him you must shouw your stregth quickly, time is still counting down and when it hits 0 he will anilate you. He comes to your aid against Sefier but Sefier refuses to fall Slaying the great Warrior Odin. Odins sword is then clained by the dimension walking Gilgamesh Zetsuken the last sword he needs for his collection. (ironically in FFiV Gilgamesh was seeking the Ultimate sword as well and never got it) His Sword Excalipoor is a cheep copy of the real thing. Both Excalibur and Poor arre found in other games.

Omega weapon can only be fiuld with ture dilgence and is a greater challange then the end boss!

9: The refugee from another planet who has lost his memory. A Shadow of Goku. Big heart. Vivi. The prototype of a black mage puppet. He is mearly that. A Toy. Thats a ego blow. And who is orcestrating all this? A black armored wizard who had tried to rule his own home world ages past only to be thwarted by a band of heros not unlike our own. His name? GARLAND! and when hes defeated who appears? CHAOS! who "Returns from the abyss" Yes, it was even confirmed by the creator. FF 9 is the Sequal to FF 1.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 7, 2006)

x: Your not reall your Fayth, a creation of belive. Even the great Auron is just the same.
You best friends are spirits and so is the great evil Sin. To defeat Sin means to ay gooby to your closest friends. But hte best part of 10? A little Al Bed boy who knows Everything named Shinra. His story come to a head in the Farplane where his little com spheres scan the plane. And he mention how one day he miht beable to harnes th epower of the farplane as a energy source. And Yuna? To save the word she needs to destroy the Religion that has sustained them for ages.
Yes that's right Shinra is the prediecessor to Shinra Corporation. The creator even stated that "one say one of Shinra's ancestors builds a rocket ship and travel to a nother planet where they harner the power of the farplane/life stream"

x-2: A love story about finding that which you belive lost.


----------



## nekollx (Nov 7, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> diarmaidhuthence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chaos (end boss) is Garland (balack armor ,red  jewel in chest) in his true form. 

Who is Garland? A formor world dominator on his home planet, he got beat down the nfound his way to FF9...

His home planet?

FF1


----------

